# Credit Cards for employees



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

How do you guys handle credit cards for crews? We have a Wright Express gas card, and that handles gas well, but it makes sense for them to have credit cards on them as they may be 1 hour out of town and need supplies. My business account only allows me one card, with out adding other people onto the account. 

Right now I have different credit cards as well as my business debit card I pass between crews, but it's pretty messy and is a pain.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Thats surprising that your bank only lets you have 1 card. My bank ( Huntington) offered me as many as I wanted. I have 1 for me -1 for my wife and a spare if I think a crew might need 1.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> How do you guys handle credit cards for crews? We have a Wright Express gas card, and that handles gas well, but it makes sense for them to have credit cards on them as they may be 1 hour out of town and need supplies. My business account only allows me one card, with out adding other people onto the account.
> 
> Right now I have different credit cards as well as my business debit card I pass between crews, but it's pretty messy and is a pain.


You have to ask to add your employees and an authorized user. Or open up separate debit accounts for you to deposit a certain amount in case of emergency. That's what we use.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep. A separate account for just materials/fuel with enough dough to cover the day but not enough to clean me out. Subs do it on their dime and just bill me.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Knew an older guy that was the head maint man for one of my competitors. He stopped by his local watering hole for lunch one day and realized he left his wallet at home. All he had was the company debit card, so he used it for his drinks and brew. At then end of the day he went into their office and explained to the secretary (boss's mother) and his boss what he did. 7 years with them and they fired him on the spot.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

mobil speed pass on the key ring and a prepaid visa that we can add money to via the internet keep it about 200 dollar pos itive balance dont want one of the guys losing his mind with 10 k gold card

lowes and home depot gift cards for supplies


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I like the gift card idea. I knew a handyman that for larger projects would calculate the materials and have the customer buy a gift card for Lowe's or Home Depot for the job.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Only problem with gift cards for me, are that we are in a lot of small towns with little hardware stores. Example, we were up in a small town 1.5 hours away that had some roof issues, had to install a new vent pipe boot, so had to go to the little hometown Ace Hardware and buy one. 

Prepaid visas or something could work, though.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Knew an older guy that was the head maint man for one of my competitors. He stopped by his local watering hole for lunch one day and realized he left his wallet at home. All he had was the company debit card, so he used it for his drinks and brew. At then end of the day he went into their office and explained to the secretary (boss's mother) and his boss what he did. 7 years with them and they fired him on the spot.





Two things he did wrong if he worked for me.


He didn't call in first.

He didn't show up in the office with cash in his hand.

And a third.
He was drinking on the job.


Looks like three strikes and he was OUT.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Two things he did wrong if he worked for me.
> 
> 
> He didn't call in first.
> ...


Yep!

He proved that he was TOO comfortable using MY money. That concerns me! Plus the drinking. 

All wet lunches must be attended by the boss, me. :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree. We crossed paths quite a bit at job sites and he was always good to talk to. I think he probably got lazy and comfortable and figured his time with them was good for one gimme. He intended to pay for the lunch from his check but he never called to ok it first (they would have said no). I probably would have done the same thing. When guys start taking perks as an entitlement it is a slippery slope.


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

We where able to set up CC for the employees and have the cards on a weekly limit. I set up a 500.00 weekly limit on the cards and only the Crew leaders have them. I am able to log on to See All the transactions Also. Works really Well. Thats threw JP Morgan Chase Bank


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Knew an older guy that was the head maint man for one of my competitors. He stopped by his local watering hole for lunch one day and realized he left his wallet at home. All he had was the company debit card, so he used it for his drinks and brew. At then end of the day he went into their office and explained to the secretary (boss's mother) and his boss what he did. 7 years with them and they fired him on the spot.



wow that seems really harsh


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Thats the way it works. I used to work for Terminix we all had a credit card used for GAS only. Boss said if we even bought a pack of gum with it the gum would cost US $45,000.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

My bank allows me extra cards. I have two employees that get company credit cards. One is a son, and the other is a son-in-law.
I trust both of them 100%. 

If I were to have to give a card to an employee, that wasn't someone I 100% trusted, it would be a prepaid debit with a small amount on it. 

I insist on receipts for any money spent. from everybody. And the receipts are matched to expenditures. We bank through the banks website. Card expenditures are posted within 24 hours of the event.


----------



## SevenOne (Jan 13, 2013)

I use Serve by American Express. Prepaid cards where crew members can text a request for $$ in the amount they need when they need it and you can add money via internet or off an app on your phone. Transfer is instant and its super simple way to lower risk with your money in the hands of employees.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

That Serve by AMEX looks like a good possibility, but it appears it's limited to four cards. That would probably work right now, but not if I add anyone else. Also, would there be an issue with places that don't take AMEX? I know they're more expensive to process, and we are in a lot of small towns that I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't take them.


----------



## SevenOne (Jan 13, 2013)

You're right SwiftRes, each card can only have 4 sub accounts but that works for me and Ive never had an issue with American Express not being accepted. I use it most for gas and hardware supplies and Home Depot or Lowes seem to have this area covered but that could be different on your part of the country


----------

